

Good Talks about Developing - hhsnopek

I&#x27;m looking for good developer talks; any language, any system, as long as you like it and think people should listen to it
======
petercooper
Whenever I remember, I add ones I enjoyed to a YouTube playlist, so check it
out, it's about 35 talks I've enjoyed in the last year or so:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGt3gNR-
AoFmYmai5cx0p...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGt3gNR-
AoFmYmai5cx0p5PRoIzurXlVP&feature=mh_lolz)

~~~
hhsnopek
This is awesome! Nothing but videos today! :D

